# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Re sizeing photos??

## stingray

Any help would be appreciated ... yes I'm a dump arse. So please keep it simple.

----------


## sako75

Download VSO image re-sizer Download Free VSO Image Resizer, VSO Image Resizer 4.0.3.2 Download
re-size to 640x480 and they fit well on the forum page

----------


## stingray

:Beer: off to try now!! thanks Sako75

----------

